# Some Ethnobotany links



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some of this information shows up from time to time in various threads and I thought it might be nice to collect some of the herbs from different traditions. Native Americanhttp://www.powersource.com/cherokee/herbal.html http://www.altnature.com/library/cherokee.htmhttp://www.angelfire.com/bc/bchurch/nativeremedies.htmlhttp://www.nativeamericanbotanics.com/page_conditions.htmlChinese (often they sell these in combinations as they tend to treat the imbalance of several things not just work on a single symptom)http://www.drshen.com/herbsfordiarrhea.htmhttp://www.itmonline.org/arts/ibs.htmhttp://acupuncture.com/conditions/diarrhea.htmhttp://acupuncture.com/conditions/constipation.htmAyurveda (India)http://ezinearticles.com/?Herbal-and-Ayurv...a&id=469229http://health.indiamart.com/ayurveda/commo...nstipation.htmlPlease feel free to add more links for other traditions as well. Most cultures have had to deal with digestive ills so have a number of remedies.Here is a site out of Canada for various herbs and useshttp://www.planetbotanic.ca/matchaherb/digestive.htmSince they are hard to find here are some herb side effect resources. A lot of retailers swear all herbs must be side effect free which is not the truth.http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/11570.cfm has a good discussion (for the herbs in it) of the active ingredients, side effects and drug interactions.http://www.personalhealthzone.com/herbsafety.html has side effect and how long you can take some of these herbs safely.


----------

